
How-to: set up dual-band WiFi (and juice your downloads) - vaksel
http://www.engadget.com/2009/05/01/how-to-set-up-dual-band-wifi-and-juice-your-downloads/#continued
======
lutorm
Except that even with my 2.4 802.11n, the DSL is far, far slower. Maybe this
makes sense if you have a for-real wired internet, but even 802.11b can max
out most residential internet...

~~~
jrockway
It's now possible, even easy, to get 100Mbps Internet most places in the world
(even the US), so a 54Mbps connection won't be adequate for much longer.

FWIW, I used wired between my main computers, and only use wireless when
people bring their laptops over or something. Gigabit is faster than even
802.11n. (Although, incidentally, my Thinkpad doesn't support jumbo frames,
and hence it's about as fast as 100Mbps ethernet in practice. intel--.)

~~~
ivankirigin
I have Verizon FIOS w/ 20mbps upload. It rocks.

